# Resolor?



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Just wondering, has anyone in the UK tried Resolor? If so did your GP prescribe it or can it only be prescribed by a gastroenterologist? I'm sorta running out of options at the minute because I'm on laxatives that seem to have lost their effectiveness and I'm constantly suffering with headaches and being cold all the time at the minute. My appetite isn't great and I'm too tired to exercise a lot of the time!Sorry, that was a very whingy post lol!


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

em_t said:


> Just wondering, has anyone in the UK tried Resolor? If so did your GP prescribe it or can it only be prescribed by a gastroenterologist? I'm sorta running out of options at the minute because I'm on laxatives that seem to have lost their effectiveness and I'm constantly suffering with headaches and being cold all the time at the minute. My appetite isn't great and I'm too tired to exercise a lot of the time!Sorry, that was a very whingy post lol!


Buddy, laxatives(especially allopathic ones) will SCREW YOU AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN if you take them regularly for months/years. I have experienced that with dulcolax(i used 10 tablets only for 1 month). My stools were cleared but i never felt hungry. That was strange,tummy/intestines were empty.Yet, there was no hunger !!! That instant, i sensed that something was wrong. Ayurvedic laxatives were a little better. But,my appetite remained low even when i was taking them. As of now, i do yoga and "light exercises" to relieve my constipation. I also take homeopathic medicines for acidity - my acidity has reduced by a great amount. Besides that, I avoid foods that I know will hurt me. ONE MAJOR POINT - *SOME* doctors in the UK and USA deliberately try to dismiss yoga,ayurveda,homeopathy as pseudoscience, even when they show results that PROVE OTHERWISE. Do you know why ? If people do yoga/exercise and live healthy lives, they will be less dependent on doctors and medicines. That means less money for docs and less sales for medicine makers. Now, some unscrupulous docs and unethical pharma companies commit slander against methods like yoga, homeopathy. Its said that homeopathy is nano-technology at work - nano tech is NOT a pseudoscience. You may qualify this further.IHMO, its not as if ayurveda is a solution for all problems. Like every other form of medicine,it can solve a limited set of problems. Its a little "slow" but its effects are long-term.Also, it does not harm the body the way allopathic medicnes do. But, allopathic medicines have their uses too. For example, to cure microbial diseases using antibiotics etc.You might find some useful tips at my post below (its a little long, but read it patiently) :http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/132918-my-perspective-and-personal-experiences-with-ibs-c-and-fistula/if you are enthusiastic about science and homeopathy then read you can these articles :http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/IIT-B-team-shows-how-homeopathy-works/articleshow/7108579.cmshttp://www.ircc.iitb.ac.in/IRCC-Webpage/Homeopathy-Nanoparticle-Note.pdfgood luck and get well soon...


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for your response Raymond, but have you actually used Resolor? Although I appreciate all your suggestions, I genuinely believe doctors have my best interests at heart and would prefer me not to have to keep coming back to them - plus in the UK most people have no health insurance and rely on the NHS so doctors do not profit whether or not I keep coming back to them as a patient. As for homeopathy, if I am correct, it has never been clinically proven in a double blind trials to be more effective than conventional medicine. I can see the benefit of yoga and allopathic rememdies as a way of reducing stress, but if it is a physiological problem then these will be of minimal benefit.I know alternative therapies have been very beneficial for you but all the conspiracy theories about pharmaceutical companies and doctors isn't helpful for those of us who need a medical solution.


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

em_t said:


> Thanks for your response Raymond, but have you actually used Resolor? Although I appreciate all your suggestions, I genuinely believe doctors have my best interests at heart and would prefer me not to have to keep coming back to them - plus in the UK most people have no health insurance and rely on the NHS so doctors do not profit whether or not I keep coming back to them as a patient. As for homeopathy, if I am correct, it has never been clinically proven in a double blind trials to be more effective than conventional medicine. I can see the benefit of yoga and allopathic rememdies as a way of reducing stress, but if it is a physiological problem then these will be of minimal benefit.I know alternative therapies have been very beneficial for you but all the conspiracy theories about pharmaceutical companies and doctors isn't helpful for those of us who need a medical solution.


No, I have never used resolor and I have no information about the same. I did have a bad experience with dulcolax and omeprazole(not a laxative). Also, i am not questioning the intentions of your doctors.I would like to remind you that just yoga,pranayam,brisk walking and a predominantly vegetarian diet helped me to end :1)Bloating (if my knowledge is correct, you suffer from bloating)2)Frequent acidityMy appetite has improved significantly but its not as good as it was before IBS-C.Constipation is less frequent,and if it happens, its "mild and manageable".*I cannot help but notice, that you mentioned that "laxatives seem to have lost their effectiveness"*...*dont you see a pattern here ?* your doctors might have recommended you these laxatives out of good intentions,but clearly, they are not working. To me, it *SEEMS* that you need to reconsider your options. I DISCOURAGED LAXATIVES ONLY OUT OF CONCERN and PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. IMHO, laxatives of any kind are meant to give you "initial kick-start" (or for use in emergencies ONLY). Exercise,diet and yoga etc take over after that.Anyway, use whichever laxative you wish, and try doing *pranayam *and yoga with it. They are "slow" but they might benefit you. Dependence on laxatives is bad (as said by yoga guru - ramdev) and ruins the intestine.I have realized that too. I hope that laxatives dont harm you. *PS:*I guess i added too much information out of excess enthusiasm. *I would like to clarify* that i am not propagating conspiracy theories or demonizing doctors.I mentioned that *SOME (NOT ALL) *doctors dismiss homeopathy,ayurveda etc aggressively even when they have benefited many people. Do consider them before you make the final decision. *A HEARTFELT NOTE* - i thought i will visit this place briefly and suggest alternatives to those who were disappointed by laxatives,fad diets and suffered this horrible problem,like me. IBS doesnt let some people sleep,eat,live,work---as they desire.I dont want ANYONE to suffer from this, that is why i was here. I do not claim that yoga,pranayam and healthy diet are the only methods.Nor do I claim that i can solve everyone's ibs.I have shown a possible exit route,a long and testing one, but one without dependence. All that typing has made me tired, and you - frustrated. Anyway, i guess this is my last post...lots of work ahead...GOD BLESS US ALL AND MAY OUR LIVES BE FILLED WITH HAPPINESS -Bye...my ibs-c "buddies".take care


----------



## jkgreene1976 (Mar 2, 2012)

raym0nd said:


> No, I have never used resolor and I have no information about the same. I did have a bad experience with dulcolax and omeprazole(not a laxative). Also, i am not questioning the intentions of your doctors.I would like to remind you that just yoga,pranayam,brisk walking and a predominantly vegetarian diet helped me to end :1)Bloating (if my knowledge is correct, you suffer from bloating)2)Frequent acidityMy appetite has improved significantly but its not as good as it was before IBS-C.Constipation is less frequent,and if it happens, its "mild and manageable".*I cannot help but notice, that you mentioned that "laxatives seem to have lost their effectiveness"*...*dont you see a pattern here ?* your doctors might have recommended you these laxatives out of good intentions,but clearly, they are not working. To me, it *SEEMS* that you need to reconsider your options. I DISCOURAGED LAXATIVES ONLY OUT OF CONCERN and PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. IMHO, laxatives of any kind are meant to give you "initial kick-start" (or for use in emergencies ONLY). Exercise,diet and yoga etc take over after that.Anyway, use whichever laxative you wish, and try doing *pranayam *and yoga with it. They are "slow" but they might benefit you. Dependence on laxatives is bad (as said by yoga guru - ramdev) and ruins the intestine.I have realized that too. I hope that laxatives dont harm you. *PS:*I guess i added too much information out of excess enthusiasm. *I would like to clarify* that i am not propagating conspiracy theories or demonizing doctors.I mentioned that *SOME (NOT ALL) *doctors dismiss homeopathy,ayurveda etc aggressively even when they have benefited many people. Do consider them before you make the final decision. *A HEARTFELT NOTE* - i thought i will visit this place briefly and suggest alternatives to those who were disappointed by laxatives,fad diets and suffered this horrible problem,like me. IBS doesnt let some people sleep,eat,live,work---as they desire.I dont want ANYONE to suffer from this, that is why i was here. I do not claim that yoga,pranayam and healthy diet are the only methods.Nor do I claim that i can solve everyone's ibs.I have shown a possible exit route,a long and testing one, but one without dependence. All that typing has made me tired, and you - frustrated. Anyway, i guess this is my last post...lots of work ahead...GOD BLESS US ALL AND MAY OUR LIVES BE FILLED WITH HAPPINESS -Bye...my ibs-c "buddies".take care


i've commented on this twice now.... why are my posts disapearing?


----------



## jkgreene1976 (Mar 2, 2012)

OK, so I am a 25 yr old male, I started having issues 3 or 4 years ago (seems like forever) now as a kid always had large BM's, but without much issue.... in 2008 suddenly started have severe problems, felt like an impaction, after alot of laxatives things got slightly better but had developed gurd and major exsesive beltching, first doctor said it was mental. sent me for mental health treatment (yea my anxiety was high, who's wouldnt wen you feel your dieing)anyhow over the last 3-4 yrs I have had a few different diagnosis, #1 mental, #2 chronic idiopathic constipation, #3 pelvic floor dysfunction, #4 colonic inertia (slow transit constipation) have had every test and medication under the sun and beyond....besides the constipation they did find "an unusual amount of aortic calsification" but not enough to warrant treatment "yet" and 1 kidney was enlarged, they could see contrast go to it (but not in it but could see it exit)within my reg. physician and a digestive specialist at end point was only offered a eiliostomy/colostomy one or the other.being the type that feels those internal organs are there for a reason, with what research I've done I took myself to University of Washington Medical Center to get some hi-tech answer's.things I asked about: #1 interstim sacral nerv stimulation (not being performed for constipation yet, unless you pay cash in exess of $20k) #2 colonic pacing ^similar to the above but placed on the large intestine (in trials/not being performed) #3 other test's / other drugsagain it was suggested to do a eliostomy with a "maybe" regaurding removing the entire lrg intestine and having a ostomy, or a "maybe" lrg intestine removal and re-attach the sml intestine and no ostomy (or maybe a temp one)anyhow i asked if there were ANY other options, they spoke about some drugs that were not FDA aproved "yet" in their opinion the most promising was Resolor (Pruculopride)Resolor: it is aproved in some areas, but not the US and in those areas it is aproved it's not aproved for men because: in the clinical trials consisting of 2700 people most were women and it was decided there wasn't enough evidence to aprove it for men.so my UofW doctor wrote me the script after i signed a waiver as so they are at no fault if something negative happened.... ordered the resolor online (you can PM me if you want to know where) recieved it and am on day 4, day 1 about 2hrs after taking it I had a dizzy feeling and gradualy got a mild headache both persistant till bed time, the next day the dizzy sensation was still there and persistant but the headache was not, on day 3 felt great almost no dizzyness, and had 2 BM's with some straining but seemed easier, on day 4 felt fine and had 1 spontainious BM, (which was surprising because my issue has been simply no urge to go) and 1 more BM but not spontainious and with a little straining, although this eveing I am feeling the dizzyness again and just a little "out of it" we'll see what tomorrow brings.O and I'd say since day 2 my gut started and has increased in making noise (movement) and I am also hungry more often so probly a good thing.


----------

